# Questions...I'm new here...and a bit concerned...



## blessedmama5105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Okay...I'll give the generals. I am a 32 year old female with 3 kids. I say that because I feel like it wasn't until after pregnancy did I feel like I had thyroid issues.

After our third I got a thyroid scan because my midwife felt my thyroid was larger than it should be. Tests came back normal.

A month ago I got blood tests done for thyroid. Test came back "normal".

I am reading two books with the titles of:Stop the Thyroid Madness
Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms?
My chiro recommended these but I just started them...any of you read these?

In a nutshell this is what I feel: heart palps, jittery inside (like I drank a ton of caffeine and I don't drink caffeine), I can eat whatever and rarely gain weight, quicker to become irritated or angry lately, my hands tremor at times, hard to concentrate on a task, nervous energy, feels like it is hard to fill up my lungs with oxygen(shallow breathing that wears me out at times),etc...

My chiropractor and another doctor who reflex test are telling me that they think that there is something going on with my thyroid.

I feel like I am going crazy sometimes with these symptoms...

Do any of you have any suggestions for different tests that might show something? I don't want to live like this...it is definitely changing the quality of my life...I have a great life...don't feel like I am depressed (other than feeling frustrated over these symptoms with lack of help in the medical world.)

Any help or words of encouragement would really help me out...thanks in advance and please ask me to clarify anything that doesn't make sense!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Do you have your lab results and the ranges? Also, were any of the lab tests done for antibodies? Did the doctor tell you that you have Graves?


----------



## blessedmama5105 (Sep 28, 2012)

I do not have my lab results. I did call my doctor yesterday and they should have put them in the mail today. I have no idea if any of the lab tests were done for antibodies...I don't even know what that means. The doctor told me my lab results were fine...but I am not satisfied I guess. I feel that I have these symptoms and his remark to me as the nurse came in to take my blood was this, "If you are still feeling this way in 6 months give us a call and we can check more." I'm thinking, "6 months!!!?"...so I decided to start researching on my own.

Is there a specific test for Graves?


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi blessed, I am so sorry you are going through this...I really hope you get to feeling better. When I had palpitations/high pulse...a cardiologist told me when I got that racey feeling to take a 2-3 deep breaths - holding just a second - then slowly releasing...it would calm it down...I have hashis - but you are at the right place someone will be a long to help you out with your questions. Take care and feel better!


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

BleSedmama:

How old is your third child? Not sure exactly why it happens but the third child seems to do strange things to moms. If your child is under the age of 2 there are many things your body could be going through. Might I suggest a full panel of bloodwork expecially hormone and vitiman deficiencies. Rushed my daugfhter into the hospital mamy times after her third with breathing problems and double vision. She was diagnosed with MS which after the third child turned 2 she no longet has symptoms. Another daughter again severe symptoms and a daughter in law all had problems after the third chiid. Even myself. That change your body goes through "raging hormones". Not well understood by the medical profession either. Wether its thyroid related or other hormones the symptons seem the same. I have been misdiagnosed for years with either PMS or menopause now graves. Please try to relax and enjoy every precious moment with your children. Things have a way of working themselves out. Stressing only makes things worse and creats more problems. When I have grandma duty I place my chin on their little heads and inhale slowly and deeply. My kids say I'm trying to suck the youth outta them. Love them they grow up so fast. Best wishes.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry you are going through these symptoms. I agree with the suggestions from the others in this thread. A friend of mine felt like she had thyroid issues shortly after one of her children was born but had normal thyroid tests. She rested 2-3 months later and her thyroid was completely out of range. Also make sure you also get a free T4 test done in addition to the general TSH thyroid test. This will really help tell you what's going on. Feel better!


----------



## blessedmama5105 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I guess being an advocate for yourself is sometimes the only way that you can work on figuring stuff out. My son is 14 months...so yes, he is under two years old.


----------

